# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Hi all



## CALV (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi everyone, thought it only proper to say hello to you all, I found this site whilst searching Google for info, and found all I need here !!

CALV


----------



## CALV (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi everyone, thought it only proper to say hello to you all, I found this site whilst searching Google for info, and found all I need here !!

CALV


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Welcome to the forum CALV,

There are a great group of people here with a wide and tremendous amount of knowledge all willing to help and share experiences. Members range from all over the world making plant comparison very interesting.

Tell us a little about your tank(s) and any goals you have for them.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Yes, Welcome!


----------



## CALV (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi,

I have 2 tanks at the moment, well 1 and almost another ! 
Juwel Rio 180 medium planted community tank, I got a red parrot a couple of years ago which of course grew and got somewhat aggressive so I recently bought a 90 gal (uk gal) tank which is just finished cycling, the parrot will live in there (its in a small temporary tank just now). The juwel still has only 2 lights as I cant get hold of a new light unit and smaller flaps for it and since this tank is downstairs I cant really do a lot of DIY on it or the mrs will go mad! The new tank on the other hand is in my pc room so I can do what I like to it. The plants in my community tank greow pretty well, I have co2 injection but I suspect the lack if light is a problem.


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Sounds like you've got some nice tanks there Calv. Maybe a tank for the Mrs. will change her mind, lol. 

Many people here keet successful plant tanks with low light so don't get discouraged.

Regards,
Carlos


----------



## CALV (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi,

Unfortunately she isnt too keen on fish, ptherwise I'd have had a couple of giant tanks long ago !

CALV


----------

